# Ajuda para nova estação meteorologica



## joaoj (8 Dez 2009 às 18:06)

boa tarde

Tenho uma estaçao SOITO a funcionar e alojada aqui no www.meteopt.com (graças ao Vince ao Mario e a outros) .

Neste momento queria avançar com uma nova estação que vai ficar no coração da serra da estrela 1240m de altitude numa zona de grandes voos de parapente.

Vai servir para muitos praticantes deste desporto (eu inclusivé) consultar as condiçoes na descolagem.
Temos local seguro, temos paineis solares,  temos internet só por TELEMOVEL, NÃO temos muito dinheiro. Gostava de ouvir a vossa opiniao...

Obrigado a todos


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2009 às 18:13)

Neste momento o Meteohub já suporta alguns modem Huawei e corre em sistemas bem mais rubustos que o NSLU, tal como o eBox ou um fit PC-Slim, mantendo na mesma consumos baixíssimos.


----------



## joaoj (8 Dez 2009 às 19:55)

Minho disse:


> Neste momento o Meteohub já suporta alguns modem Huawei e corre em sistemas bem mais rubustos que o NSLU, tal como o eBox ou um fit PC-Slim, mantendo na mesma consumos baixíssimos.



Tenho uma duvida em relaçao a esses sitemas: como os ligo á internet movel ?
Cumprimentos


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2009 às 19:58)

joaoj disse:


> Tenho uma duvida em relaçao a esses sitemas: como os ligo á internet movel ?
> Cumprimentos



Se o modem 3G for USB basta ligar à porta USB desse sistema.


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2009 às 00:16)

joaoj disse:


> boa tarde
> 
> Tenho uma estaçao SOITO a funcionar e alojada aqui no www.meteopt.com (graças ao Vince ao Mario e a outros) .
> 
> ...



A futura estação meteorológica vai ficar numa altitude bastante interessante

Boa iniciativa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2009 às 01:35)

MSantos disse:


> A futura estação meteorológica vai ficar numa altitude bastante interessante
> 
> Boa iniciativa



Também fico contente por saber.

Quantas mais estações, melhor.


----------



## joaoj (9 Dez 2009 às 07:41)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Também fico contente por saber.
> 
> Quantas mais estações, melhor.



Sim, vai ser muito interessante, diria ate que vamos ter records de velocidade do vento, e se conseguir instalar uma webcam ainda melhor 
Agora tenho duvidas no sistema a colocar devido principalmente á ligação á net, por isso interessava-me ouvir o maximo possivel de opinioes vossas, e se alguem conhece alguma estaçao a emitir para a net por GSM 

Cumprimentos


----------

